# Quick question about Safestrap



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

If you grab an OTA from your safe system ROM (assuming it's stock), does the kernel/radio still get updated for your non-safe system?


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

-TSON- said:


> If you grab an OTA from your safe system ROM (assuming it's stock), does the kernel/radio still get updated for your non-safe system?


I doubt it would work since your preinstall folder wouldn't be stock but I wouldn't recommend it either. To answer your question (sort of), both safe and non-safe systems use the same radio and kernel, regardless of how they were applied.


----------

